# Arccos Caddie with Cobra Connect Worth It?



## slowhand (Nov 6, 2019)

Iâ€™ve just bought a set of Cobra King F8 irons, which come with Arccos Caddie sensors built into the grips, and spare screw-in ones for the rest of my clubs. Sounds great until you find out itâ€™s only a 3-month free trial and then it costs Â£100 a year. As I only play about once a month Iâ€™m thinking of getting my pro shop to swap the grips with the ones off my old irons as they are new and match the rest of my clubs (Iâ€™m hoping they can do it without damaging the cobra grips)

Just wondering what you guys would do, whether youâ€™d swap them, or use the system. Is it worth it for the amount I play?


----------



## Capella (Nov 7, 2019)

I have the F8s as well, but for me the trial period was a year and I think it would have cost me "only" 50 â‚¬ a year to continue. So they seem to have raised the price. 

I tried it out for a while and decided I did not like the system much. For one thing I hated playing with my phone in my pocket. Women's golf clothes just don't come with pockets big enough to accomodate that. Also, the sensors kept dying on me, one after the other. I did get replacements sent out to me for free whenever I got in contact with the Arccos support (they are really very nice and accomodating that way), but it meant that I never had a round where all the sensors were working correctly, and editing in the missed shots manually was very fiddly (and also kind of defies the point of getting accurate measurements of your distances). So even though I liked the idea of the sensors, I decided against using them in the end. I know we have other members here who do use the system and like it, though, so why not go for the free 3-month trial and see for yourself? The trial starts when you install and register the app, so you can wait till spring, in case you don't get to play much over the winter.

Why do you want to exchange the grips, though? I just cancelled my subscription for the Arccos app, but I did not need to give the sensors back or anything like that. And I don't think it would be possible to sell them without the clubs, because there is a difference between the usual Arccos sensors and the ones which are sold with the Cobra clubs.


----------



## slowhand (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the input. I also donâ€™t like having my phone in my pocket when I play, which is one of the negatives I have with the system. 

I only want to change the grips so they are the same across all my clubs, as all my others are full cord


----------



## casuk (Nov 7, 2019)

I have used the system for a while and it's always worked great never misses shots unless im hitting two in a bunker it might not pick up the second shot, the caddie is free for a year just contact them and they will extend the subscription, you need to enter your card details to register caddie tho, 
You should give it a try for a few rounds and see what you think, the caddie only works after 3 round of data is uploaded too, the data is very useful even if your only playing once per month


----------



## slowhand (Nov 7, 2019)

casuk said:



			I have used the system for a while and it's always worked great never misses shots unless im hitting two in a bunker it might not pick up the second shot, the caddie is free for a year just contact them and they will extend the subscription, you need to enter your card details to register caddie tho,
You should give it a try for a few rounds and see what you think, the caddie only works after 3 round of data is uploaded too, the data is very useful even if your only playing once per month
		
Click to expand...

Think the 1 free year is if you've bought the full price sensors or grips. The Cobra Connect path is definitely only free for 3 months.



jobr1850 said:



			There was a "link" device due a few months back.
Tiny thing attach to your belt and removes the need for the phone.
However its been delayed.

I have the sensors in my clubs and the caddy. Have an iPhone and Apple Watch.

Watch works ok, but can miss things.

I loved the system at first, but now couldn't tell you the last time I used it.
		
Click to expand...

Read about that but it's another Â£80 or so. Not willing to pay for that and Â£100 a year tbh considering I already have a rangefinder and can use Hole 19 on my phone (without it being in my pocket) for hole overviews.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 7, 2019)

For me I don't see it as worth it for Â£100 a year 

You can get game golf live for about that .. no yearly fee.


----------



## slowhand (Nov 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			For me I don't see it as worth it for Â£100 a year

You can get game golf live for about that .. no yearly fee.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was looking at that before I bought my irons. I think Arccos are making a big deal about their AI, using machine learning across all the stats gathered from every user, but I don't see the point in that. All I want to know is my data, not how the "average" player plays.


----------



## casuk (Nov 7, 2019)

slowhand said:



			Think the 1 free year is if you've bought the full price sensors or grips. The Cobra Connect path is definitely only free for 3 months.



Read about that but it's another Â£80 or so. Not willing to pay for that and Â£100 a year tbh considering I already have a rangefinder and can use Hole 19 on my phone (without it being in my pocket) for hole overviews.
		
Click to expand...

I bought my arccos used and I called them and they extended the subscription to the year you dont need to renew if you dont want to and the system still works, for me I like how it breaks down my hc for each part of your game


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 7, 2019)

Bought a new set of Cobra F8's and had the Arcoss system, but, like most apps/gadgets, the novelty soon wears off.

Got a basic Garmin watch for giving me distances to the green that I find useful but I could quite easily manage without that.

Sack all the tech stuff off and just enjoy the game and the banter.


----------



## slowhand (Nov 7, 2019)

casuk said:



			I bought my arccos used and I called them and they extended the subscription to the year you dont need to renew if you dont want to and the system still works, for me I like how it breaks down my hc for each part of your game
		
Click to expand...

So what do you get for the subscription as opposed to free? If I cancel the subscription before the end of the trial period what do I lose?


----------



## casuk (Nov 7, 2019)

Just the caddie feature which I personally dont use, everything else works as should, all data, stats ect


----------



## slowhand (Nov 7, 2019)

casuk said:



			Just the caddie feature which I personally dont use, everything else works as should, all data, stats ect
		
Click to expand...

Hmm. In that case I might keep it without the subscription, and use that money on the belt sensor.


----------



## larmen (Nov 7, 2019)

I bought the stew in sensors. Rather than the grip and the system is now free for eternity. No idea why the grips are on a subscription service.


----------



## slowhand (Nov 7, 2019)

Emailed Arccos support and they have said that if youâ€™re on the Cobra Connect path and cancel the subscription you will only have access to historic data, so the grips are coming off.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2019)

I like the idea of the stats but I first had Game Golf but kept forgetting to tag. I now have Shotscope but it proved useless, so many shots not recorded, they told me to take more practice swings or swish the club around which is not my way of playing and the watch, although decent, barely lasts a round as a dmd and last time I tried it wouldn't download the course I wanted. I saw Mike Harris video on Arccos but its pretty expensive,  especially after 2 previous experiences


----------



## larmen (Nov 7, 2019)

Just seeing on Youtube that Golf Monthly did review it yesterday


----------



## casuk (Nov 8, 2019)

slowhand said:



			Emailed Arccos support and they have said that if youâ€™re on the Cobra Connect path and cancel the subscription you will only have access to historic data, so the grips are coming off.
		
Click to expand...

So there is a difference between the 2, grips and screw in, I'm going to contact them and see if that's the case with mine


----------



## Newnsy (Nov 8, 2019)

Ive got the arccos sensors but the screw in ones, use them with my Apple watch and iphone in my bag just need to make sure that the iwatch isn't under your jumper or jacket and it works fine. 
I usually have to add one or two shots per round after ive finished. 
I really like them and use it for every round unless i forget to charge my watch!!!! but even though i think its good i probably wouldn't pay Â£100 a year for it, especially considering you can pick them up off eBay for Â£100 - Â£150 and you dont have to pay subscription costs


----------



## pool888 (Nov 8, 2019)

Bought my daughter a set of ladies F9 irons with arccos, I believe when you register a set of irons you can get free sensors for the rest of your clubs. I have not registered her's yet as she will play very little over the winter months so will register them when the season starts in Spring. I thought it would be a good way of watching her progress and seeing what areas she is maybe struggling with which should be handy if you are not there to see her play. Was a bit disappointed to find out it is just a 3 month trial, I thought it was 1 year. Â£100 per year is a bit steep unless it's really benefiting your golf as there are lots of free GPS apps for distances etc.


----------



## slowhand (Nov 9, 2019)

casuk said:



			So there is a difference between the 2, grips and screw in, I'm going to contact them and see if that's the case with mine
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s more a difference between a full price set (grips or screw in) and ones you get for free (Cobra Connect)


----------



## larmen (Nov 14, 2019)

Arccos CEO on a podcast interview

__
		https://soundcloud.com/arccosgolf%2Farccos-ceo-sal-syed-chatting-on-golfwrxs-the-19th-hole


----------

